# Liftin for mass



## hurkulees (Jun 15, 2011)

Tryin to start a routine with priority being mass and strength being second in line. I'm thinking 4 - 6 reps, high weight, 1 1/2 - 2 min rest times?
Got a little knee trouble at the moment so I can't hit squats or deads 
(i know sucks dont it).. But I want to lift 3 - 5 days a week. What some of you pros got in mind?
what workouts for back/bi, chest/tri, shoulder/legs
I got a nice gym to lift so i got like every resistance machine, so that'll help with my back and leg workouts to keep from blowin out my knee..

25yo, 190lb, 6'2'', trying to fill out. bmr is like 2100. Ima be takin in like 2700 cals a day.. whey prot, multi, fiber, and fish oils..

thanx in advance.


----------



## Bonesaw (Jun 15, 2011)

well i do an upper lower split mon tues, thru friday, of all compound lifts.  You could try a push pull legs workout.


----------



## HP08 (Jun 15, 2011)

compound movements... O and you might try doing bi/tri on the same day works for me


----------



## trapzilla (Jun 15, 2011)

I think;
chest/tris
back/traps
legs
delts/traps
arms

works well


----------



## hurkulees (Jun 15, 2011)

aight hadnt thought bout push pull.. noone does that anymore.. folks dont kno what their missin out on.
which creatine should i get balls deep in? Monohydrate i suspect, which brand do yal prefer?
an any other supps yal think can help, lemme kno bout em..


----------



## Bonesaw (Jun 15, 2011)

any creatine mono, any brand.  Get a multi and some flax seed or fish oil.


----------



## troubador (Jun 15, 2011)

hurkulees said:


> Got a little knee trouble at the moment so I can't hit squats or deads
> (i know sucks dont it).. But I want to lift 3 - 5 days a week. What some of you pros got in mind?



I've got three screws in one knee. I've been doing 'Starting Strength' lately and squat every workout and deadlift every other workout. I think you should try to incorporate these lifts if possible.


----------



## IRONATHLETE (Jun 15, 2011)

Personally I do

Chest/tri
Back/bi
Shoulders/ trap
Legs 

Heavy weight in the 8 to 10 rep max


----------



## hurkulees (Jun 16, 2011)

So for reps, 4 - 6 for str, 8 - 10 for mass, and 12+ for endurance/toning?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 16, 2011)

Just wanted to chime in here, You and i have the same stats
6'2" 190...

Whats your BF% approx?

I stay with 6-10 reps for big lifts.
8-12 for smaller.
14-18 for calves.


----------



## hurkulees (Jun 16, 2011)

mycatpowerlifts said:


> just wanted to chime in here, you and i have the same stats
> 6'2" 190...
> 
> Whats your bf% approx?
> ...



13 - 14%


----------



## dteller1 (Jun 16, 2011)

2700 calories is way to low to build mass?


----------



## hurkulees (Jun 16, 2011)

i got the metabolism of a 86 yr old monk... i eat much more than that and ill be gaining a pound a week. Plus I rather gain mass super slow but leanly than gain too much fat


----------



## dteller1 (Jun 16, 2011)

i understand where your coming from but if you arent in a calorie surplus all your hard effort spent in the gym will be for nothing. I'd say have 3000 calories, you may gain a little fat, but embrace the fat its far easier to lose with all your new added muscle mass!


----------



## hurkulees (Jun 16, 2011)

Ill up it, i hate counting cals too...


----------



## dteller1 (Jun 16, 2011)

don't count them then just work out how many meals your having a day and make sure each meal is approximately the right amount of calories. so for 6 meals make sure each one is about 500.


----------



## pwloiacano (Jun 16, 2011)

If you are looking to gain mass first, it is imperative that you do higher rep sets (8-15) with shorter rest periods in between (60 sec or less).  This causes an increase in the expansion of the sarcoplasmic fluid inside the muscle fibers.  This is what helps build mass.
Also, you need to consume as much protein as you possibly can.  I currently take 3 shakes per day with each one having a minimum of 40g.  One upon waking up, one 30 min after workout, and one before bed.  This is in addition to the 3-4 food meals per day.  Your efforts in the kitchen are just as important as your time in the gym.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 16, 2011)

Don't overcomplicate training, it ain't rocket science. Find a routine that works for you and vary your rep ranges across the spectrum. Try to lift a bit heavier each session or get a rep or two more. Schedule time off as needed, eat right and you'll grow. This magic "rep range" that everyone seeks doesn't exist, it's different for each person. And I've never heard of sarcoplasmic fluid, is that some new band?? Lol


----------



## hurkulees (Jun 16, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Don't overcomplicate training, it ain't rocket science. Find a routine that works for you and vary your rep ranges across the spectrum. Try to lift a bit heavier each session or get a rep or two more. Schedule time off as needed, eat right and you'll grow. This magic "rep range" that everyone seeks doesn't exist, it's different for each person. And I've never heard of sarcoplasmic fluid, is that some new band?? Lol



okay thats a solid answer. the "rep range" is about as mythical as a unicorn


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 16, 2011)

hurkulees said:


> okay thats a solid answer. the "rep range" is about as mythical as a unicorn


 
It is unfortunately. I train through different rep ranges, periodization is what I like. If doing an 8 week blast, I may do the following,

Week 1-2, 8-12 reps
Weeks 3-4, 10-15 reps
Week 5-6, 6-10 reps
WeeK 7-8, 6-15 reps depending on how beat up I am.
Week 9-OFF

I always strive for one more rep or even one more pound lifted although it may not happen. It's just what works for you. My old training partner grew like a damn weed on 20-25 rep sets, me, I just get lactic acid build up and see no increase in mass. It's just like that damn unicorn.


----------



## hurkulees (Jun 16, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> It's just like that damn unicorn.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 16, 2011)

Lol


----------



## hurkulees (Jun 16, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Lol



congrats on wedding too. thanks for invite.


----------



## buddhaluv (Jun 16, 2011)

What works best for me to gain mass while gaining strength is this

5 Reps on Compounds (Squat,Deadlift,Bench,Military Press)
8 Reps for Remaining Excercises

Focus on adding weight every week & you'll gain mass in no time


----------



## pwloiacano (Jun 16, 2011)

For the benefit of Anabolic5150's question......

The sarcoplasm is the energy fluid inside the muscle fibers that expands with endurance-oriented stress--like higher reps and/or longer tension times. 

In addition to higher reps, longer tension times can be achieved by doing negative accentuated sets.  For example on incline bench press.  Bring the weight down slowly for a six count, then blast up with a one count.  Do this with a weight you can get at least 7-8 reps in this manner.  If you do a set or two of these at the end, your chest will be screaming and also very sore the next day.  It might sound a bit unorthodox, but try it...  You will be surprised...

I can't possibly see how this is overcomplicated.  Everyone has their own opinions, I guess.  But all I know is that I am 45 years old and 6'1" and 275 lbs and have gained 10 of that over the last year by sticking to this routine.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 16, 2011)

pwloiacano said:


> For the benefit of Anabolic5150's question......
> 
> The sarcoplasm is the energy fluid inside the muscle fibers that expands with endurance-oriented stress--like higher reps and/or longer tension times.
> 
> ...


 
So, that is the only way one should ever train, ever? That's all I'm asking. No other way, no other rep range or style of training?


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 16, 2011)

Oh, and just to add, I'm 50 almost 51, 5'11", 300 pounds at 15% bodyfat and gained almost 100 pounds over the last 10 years and have never once trained the way you suggest is best.


----------



## SuperLift (Jun 16, 2011)

Training aside (anabolic does have some good advice) - if you want your legs to get "massive" then I'm afraid 2700 cals won't cut it.  Bump it up more. I take in 4-5k cals of course you probably don't need that much because like you said, you have a slow metabolism. But 2700 is a bit low. Push every rep like it's heavy as $hit and give yourself plenty of rest outside of the gym. They will grow.


----------



## miscer44 (Jun 16, 2011)

any workout and program will work for gaining mass, its all about nutrition.

in order to get mass, you need to eat big, 2700 cals is nothing and if you want to grow you need more calories in than the calories you burn throughout the day.

anyways, 

monday- chest
tuesday- back
wednesday- legs
thursday- arms
friday-shoulders/traps


----------



## hurkulees (Jun 17, 2011)

SuperLift said:


> Training aside (anabolic does have some good advice) - if you want your legs to get "massive" then I'm afraid 2700 cals won't cut it.  Bump it up more. I take in 4-5k cals of course you probably don't need that much because like you said, you have a slow metabolism. But 2700 is a bit low. Push every rep like it's heavy as $hit and give yourself plenty of rest outside of the gym. They will grow.



so your saying to push each rep explosively? Not slow and smoothly?


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Jun 17, 2011)

Increase rep ranges to 6-12 and up the calories to 3500


----------



## pwloiacano (Jun 17, 2011)

In no way am I stating that the way I suggested is the only way.  It is just a SUGGESTION based on experience for what has worked for me.  Everyone is different and what works for some may not work for others.  That is the beauty of this forum.  To probe through different ideas to help maximize your training.

By the way, 5'11" and 300 lb with 15% BODYFAT is quite impressive!  I certainly hope when I am 50 that I can be in that kind of shape.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 17, 2011)

pwloiacano said:


> In no way am I stating that the way I suggested is the only way. It is just a SUGGESTION based on experience for what has worked for me. Everyone is different and what works for some may not work for others. That is the beauty of this forum. To probe through different ideas to help maximize your training.
> 
> By the way, 5'11" and 300 lb with 15% BODYFAT is quite impressive! I certainly hope when I am 50 that I can be in that kind of shape.


 
Keep doing what you are doing and you'll get there. Good luck!!!


----------

